# Sega Generations 1st Launcher/Companion for the Flashback HD



## WD_Gaster (Jan 17, 2018)

Hopefully its ok to make a separate thread for a release:
all information and questions are answered here:

https://www.mdfbrew.org/projects:generationslauncher

please do not pm me for support. ask questions here in the thread and i can try to help as time allows it, but i would like to the community to help itself as much as possible on this one.

thanks


----------



## fixingmytoys (Jan 17, 2018)

@WD_Gaster  all working great thank you very much love it went smooth


----------



## Ckunak (Jan 17, 2018)

Gaster keep up the good work!


----------



## MaxiBus (Jan 17, 2018)

@WD_Gaster Thx for your wiki contribution!
Do you mind if i upload the files to the wiki Webspace and let the dropfile links as mirrors?


----------



## WD_Gaster (Jan 18, 2018)

Steckbecken said:


> @WD_Gaster Thx for your wiki contribution!
> Do you mind if i upload the files to the wiki Webspace and let the dropfile links as mirrors?


please by all means do so.


----------



## Excalibur007 (Jan 18, 2018)

Thank you for your work on this. I hope to have time to check this out this weekend. In the meantime, I have some questions that I hope you’ll have time to answer.

- I read that it’s an alternate launcher. Does that mean it’s just replacing the interface, or is the emulator replaced with one that does better emulation?

- If the emulator is replaced, what version, and does it support FM sound for the Master System?

- The wiki says you can also launch games from the old launcher. Am I correct in understanding that the old launcher is required for playing your cartridges AND using wired controllers? And, that cartridges, once dumped for play, are not retained after powered off?

- If using the old launcher, are you still able to load games with a new/better emulator?

- It looks like boxarts aren’t supported in the new launcher, is that correct?


----------



## MaxiBus (Jan 18, 2018)

WD_Gaster said:


> please by all means do so.



Thx. The dropfile links arent working by now, could you pls check that?


----------



## WD_Gaster (Jan 19, 2018)

Steckbecken said:


> Thx. The dropfile links arent working by now, could you pls check that?


Links have been fixed. sorry about the mixup



Excalibur007 said:


> Thank you for your work on this. I hope to have time to check this out this weekend. In the meantime, I have some questions that I hope you’ll have time to answer.
> 
> - I read that it’s an alternate launcher. Does that mean it’s just replacing the interface, or is the emulator replaced with one that does better emulation?
> 
> ...



-It replaces the interface. the dash is coded to launch whatever the default emulator has been set. if you choose to use your own and set it as default, it will launch that one with your games. The app/dash is a launcher with the ability to launch homebrew as well. i added the ability to add roms so people dont have to spend endless amount of times editing ini's and adding pictures. this is simply as drag and drop.

-Yes, that is correct. the original launcher is needed for what you request at this time. There are various tedious technical reasons for most of these problems. if i have a solution to it in the future to issues like the controller issue i will added to my dash.

-as for artwork boxes, not supported at this time. my dash is focused more on being a homebrew launcher as well as having the side benefit of launching your own games with simplicity.


----------



## YONKE (Jan 22, 2018)

I just installed and working great with full Genesis library , very easy to do.  Still waiting for a better emulator (gunstar heroes run at slow pace with the main emulator) but your launcher its a great alternative. 

A question , if i want to  install a different app to run  it with your launcher (want to try random android game)   how i can  do that ?


----------



## asper (Jan 22, 2018)

YONKE said:


> I just installed and working great with full Genesis library , very easy to do.  Still waiting for a better emulator (gunstar heroes run at slow pace with the main emulator) but your launcher its a great alternative.
> 
> A question , if i want to  install a different app to run  it with your launcher (want to try random android game)   how i can  do that ?



adb shell install -s filename.apk

You have to have enough free space on console sdcard (at least double the size of the apk you want to install).

Then you will find the game in the launcher specific menu; unfortunately, if the game launches, it will probably be difficult/impossible to control with the console joypad if the author of the game will not support it; an usb mouse connected to the internal mini usb port can be useful for that.


----------



## WD_Gaster (Jan 23, 2018)

asper said:


> adb shell install -s filename.apk
> 
> You have to have enough free space on console sdcard (at least double the size of the apk you want to install).
> 
> Then you will find the game in the launcher specific menu; unfortunately, if the game launches, it will probably be difficult/impossible to control with the console joypad if the author of the game will not support it; an usb mouse connected to the internal mini usb port can be useful for that.


prett much what Asper said. lol


----------



## YONKE (Jan 23, 2018)

WD_Gaster said:


> prett much what Asper said. lol



very good point , i was planning running the sonic android games.  thanks for your support!


----------



## ArugulaZ (Mar 21, 2018)

I got bored and installed this on my Genesis Flashback HD, even though I probably shouldn't have. Seems to work okay, but with a few caveats: I'm not crazy about the Sega girls in the background, and I can't pick the emulator I want to use when I select a game. Two options appear: the default emulator and MD.emu, which I had installed on the machine the day before. You're supposed to be able to choose one of them, but the "just once" and "always" options are grayed out, and it's impossible to start the game... you're just stuck there until you reset. However, I can start games from the App Drawer on the bottom left of the screen.

Any suggestions?


----------



## ArugulaZ (Mar 23, 2018)

Having trouble with the key layout tutorial on your site...

https://www.mdfbrew.org/tutorials:keys_layout

Creating a new KL file (Vendor_0001_Product_0001.kl_) _with new button assignments and saving it in the folder suggested (/system/usr/keylayout) doesn't work; the buttons are still recognized as the system defaults. Rewind still works as rewind and not ENTER as I wanted, in either the Sega Generations interface or the default GUI. If you have any suggestions please let me know; otherwise I may make a backup copy of gpio-ctrl-keypad.kl on my computer and reassign its keys.


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Jun 18, 2018)

honestly the current dash is now heavily outdated. lots of stuff was accomplished just not heavily discussed (atleast on my end). i have not been as much gone as i have been busy. i also lost access to my old account by forgetting the password and getting locked out of the email i used to register it. . So if anybody messaged me last couple of months and got no response... that would be the reason why.


----------



## ALEXONE (Jun 20, 2018)

Hi) Any release date for the newer dash sega generations? If you need help beta test or design, i can help)


----------



## ArugulaZ (Jun 21, 2018)

Just a bit of advice... once you install Sega Generations on your Flashback, you might want to install the Total Commander app, then go into the command line and enter this:

adb shell settings put global install_non_market_apps 1

There's no way to accept apps from unknown sources on the system itself; the settings are either hidden or entirely absent. I got rather tired of taking apart my Flashback every time I wanted to install apps, because I couldn't connect it to my PC with the standard sized USB port I added. Only a mini USB to USB cable seems to do the job. Now that my Flashback accepts unknown sources and has a file manager, I can install apps straight from the system with a flash drive... it's much more convenient.


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Jun 21, 2018)

yep this has been known.The new dash requires the usb mod by the way. I also suggested commander many many months ago in the other thread early on.


----------



## fixingmytoys (Jun 21, 2018)

WD_GASTER2 said:


> yep this has been known.The new dash requires the usb mod by the way. I also suggested commander many many months ago in the other thread early on.


yep done all that I was THX1138 on here spoken with you before on here as well in PM when you could get into your old account


----------



## petterk (Aug 1, 2018)

Any updates on this? Retro Shield? Sega Generations? MD.EMU replacement?


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Aug 1, 2018)

see this thread:

https://gbatemp.net/threads/sega-me...-with-an-usb-on-internal-mother-board.491498/


----------



## CYB3R (Apr 21, 2019)

links is down


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Apr 21, 2019)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/generat...-the-flashback-hd-new-version-release.513559/

click link above for the latest version


----------

